# "Regards" "Sincerely" - Meh. Looking for an alternative sign-off :)



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

How do you sign off on your emails?
With formal letters I use "Regards" - but in many situations that seems just too stiff and impersonal.

What if I'm writing to a stranger or somebody I dont know well enough for "Love" , what could I use? "OK Thanks" ?  "Cheers"  "Tata" ?  

What do you do?


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

How about "smell ya later" (Nelson Muntz from The Simpsons)?


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Tony Richards said:


> How about "smell ya later" (Nelson Muntz from The Simpsons)?


Yay!  A solution to my all my problems 

I secretary at my ex-job always signed with a chirpy - "have an extra special lovely day". 
I was always amused at the way this same greeting seemed to gain a sharp edge whenever the message that preceded it was of the "please dont smoke in the toilets" variety.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm guilty of the "have a lovely day" or "have an awesome friday" but it doesn't work for everyone and I'm selective about how I apply it.

How about "take care?"  

I would not use "tata" - that term usually brings to mind a part of the female anatomy.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

kindlequeen said:


> I'm guilty of the "have a lovely day" or "have an awesome friday" but it doesn't work for everyone and I'm selective about how I apply it.
> 
> How about "take care?"
> 
> I would not use "tata" - that term usually brings to mind a part of the female anatomy.


Hmm I like "take care". That's a really nice choice

 Yes I included Tata as a joke - for me, it does not have those sexual connotations you mention, but would seem very pretentious and "put on"


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I like when people use "cheers," but I don't think I could pull it off.


----------



## EStoops (Oct 24, 2011)

I love Cheers, Cheerio, Tata, TTFN (Tata for now), Toodles (this is my standard sign-off), Tschus.

Sometimes I use thanks again, until then, yours, and that's all.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

~Keep Well,
~Keep Happy,
~Keep in Touch


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

I usually use "Best wishes," or "Have a great week."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I use "Best," when I want something a bit more formal...  "Have a great day" as a bit less formal.

Betsy


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I just type my name at the end of an email if it is formal, an 'S' if it is semi-formal and nothing at all if it is just a quick note. I don't think email has the same rules of salutation as written communication. I do insist on correct spelling on any electronic communications, but that is my only rule.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I used to sign with "Bye" and my name.  Nowadays I just put my first name at the bottom of the block of text.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I put my name and above that "Best". As in "wishing you all the best", not as in "I am the best".   I like it because it works for either formal or casual situations. When I was a teenager I ended all my letters with "TC & WS" for "take care and write soon" but I dropped that years ago.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Depending on the context, I like to use "Warmly", although writing it here, it doesn't look very appealing, but I started using it a couple years ago after I received some emails with it and liked it.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

NapCat said:


> ~Keep Well,
> ~Keep Happy,
> ~Keep in Touch


I really like _Keep Well_
In email, I have a signature block with my name and a quotation that is a current favorite & usually don't use anything else.


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

I simply write my name.


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Sorry to all the "best" users, but that's not my favorite.  I always think, best what?  Best in show?  I'm the best?  You're the best?  Best kisser? But that's just me.  I know lots of people do use that.  I guess it seems a little weird because it's nothing you'd ever say in real life.

My favorite has to be from this guy I do voice work for in Russia.  He signs off his emails with, "Stay!"  I'm not sure what he thinks he's saying, but it makes me laugh every time.  Now, "Stay best!" might work, because that'd be a nice little compliment for me.


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

There was a test where we had to do essay writing and I signed off with "May the Force be with you" as a joke.
Needless to say, the teacher was upset and penalized me greatly for it.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I always like "Smell ya later" 

In reality, I tend to use just "Thank you" or Thanks"


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I either just write my name or I put "deine" which is German for yours.  Most of the time, I don't put anything


----------



## William Woodall (Jun 8, 2009)

I've found that *Thanks! * is always a good choice. it's upbeat, respectful, and thanks the person for their time and/or attention to whatever you're talking to them about.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

How about "Warm regards" for a likeable acquaintance; "Hugs," for a close friend or family member; "Sincerely" for formal letter and nothing at all for others.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I change my email signatures with a quote appropriate for the situation. Humorous if it is less formal. 
Skip a couple of lines and sign off

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JacksonJones (Feb 20, 2012)

How about:

Rock on,
Excitedly yours,
L8trz,
Hasta, baby,
Check it,

I think you'll find any of those a positive experience.


----------



## Klip (Mar 7, 2011)

Now I'm spoiled for choice


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Hakunamatata,
Take it easy,

I like the former though. A catchphrase popularised by the Disney show 'The Lion King'.


----------

